# Full Lighting System Dash Indicator



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

As seen in the picture circled in red, this light doesn't come on when I have my full lighting system on (whether I have it manually selected or it is in auto mode). I have seen it on in other pictures and am wondering if it isn't used in the 2014 Cruze Diesel or if maybe the light is malfunctioning in my vehicle. Anyone else notice this? The full lighting system works fine, just this indicator does not illuminate. When I have my parking lights on, the parking light indicator on the left side under the RPM gauge illuminates just fine.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

On my 14 Diesel, this light does not illuminate either. I get the Park Light indication and the Fog Light indication, but no other Light indicators. I haven't looked in the owner's manual to see what conditions are required to get this indication to come on.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its the drl light believe it or not lol. My brother had a early model 12 eco and his would come on but my late model 12 doesnt. Think its just something they stopped using for some reason but never changed the dash to reflect it(prob cheaper just to keep producing the same instead of changing design). So no it will not and does not come on after the 12 break apparently.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Not used in the United States. Couldn't tell you what it means, but it doesn't apply to North America.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the Daytime Running Lamp indicator. Mine is on most of the time. It goes off when the headlights come on. I think this indicator has been disabled in newer models.


----------

